# kde 4.0

## acern300

Hallo, meines Wissens nach, ist kde 4.0 schon seid 2 Tagen relesed... jedoch finde ich dieses nicht im Portage. Kommt es noch ins Portage rein, oder gibt es da irgendwelche Probleme ?

----------

## franzf

Gibt's schon:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-644153.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-642956.html

----------

## think4urs11

locked - siehe oben

----------

